# Should I make a website?



## xFireSoul (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys, I need some help.
I have the idea for website, in my head, since few days and I found someone that can help me create it. However, a friend of mine, photographer, said it is no need to have a website, because my FB Page is enought.

What do you think?


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2014)

What is your marketing plan? 
Facebook is a good place to have a business profile today, especially for something like photography. However not everyone has a facebook profile and uses it; plus nearly every business that operates a facebook page also operates a normal regular website. In todays market the first thing people do is google your name/business. When that happens you want your professional, smart and clear/easy to use website to appear top (or at least near top) of the results for them to check out.


----------



## dweazel (Jul 19, 2014)

..depends on your target market and your clients expectations of you...... use common sense and try to think like a client.
If you think (as a client) that not having anything beyond FB is ok then that's fine don't bother...but most business clients will also expect a website...Just don't pay through the nose for one. Keep it simple and classy.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 19, 2014)

Make a Tumblr, it is free.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2014)

Tumblr can be a good online marketing tool - but like any blog its not a website - its a blog. As part of an overall online package it works, but its like having a twitter and nothing else - its not enough. 

Tumblr also focuses on a LOT of re-posting of other peoples comments, indeed some blogs there are nothing but repostings of other content so stuff goes around and around in cycles. As such its not as much "you" as say if you had a Wordpress Blog


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you have, or aspire to having, a photography business?

To market photography today you need a dedicated web site, a blog you regular add content to, a Facebook business page, a Flickr account, regularly add YouTube videos, use Twitter & Tumblr.

None of that is actually useful if you don't understand how Internet search engines work so you can set up all your online accounts to leverage SEO (Search Engine Optimization) so you get the maximum amount of 'hits' on your online accounts.

Most of a retail photographers time (about 75%) is spent doing business tasks, including keeping all their online accounts active and interesting with new content and continually updating their SEO as the search engine evolve.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 19, 2014)

Respectfully, your friend is wrong. 

Every actual client I book either comes from my website or has viewed my website or asks if I have a website.

So in my opinion, you can't he taken seriously without a website. 

Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFireSoul (Jul 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Respectfully, your friend is wrong.
> 
> Every actual client I book either comes from my website or has viewed my website or asks if I have a website.
> 
> So in my opinion, you can't he taken seriously without a website.



This is exactly what I think.  
And about the money, I've got a friend and is willing to help me create it. He is skilled in these sort of things 

PS. Thanks all for the helpful information. 
Also, one more question. As I searched in google for photographer websites, I find very messy ones. Could you give me some kind of example of what it should look like?


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 19, 2014)

Clean. Easy to navigate. Not a lot of buttons to click. The easier the better. And lots and lots and your BEST photos. Do not display mediocre work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2014)

12 really outstanding photos will sell you far better than the same 12 in with 40 other regular photos. 

That said only display what you know you can repeat - leave flukes to a minimum  as you're advertising your reliable repetitive skill.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure what your friend is going to use for a website (like WordPress), but make sure your website is mobile-friendly.

As far as finding good photographer websites. Look at mine (just kidding....sort of). Pretend you're a viewer/prospective client. What would YOU like to see? Uncluttered and easy navigation would be a plus for me.


----------

